# white residue while cleaning cage



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello, I own 2 budgies and whenever I clean the dried poop off the bars of their cage it makes this white stained liquid that goes all over the cage and when it dries it leaves this white staining on the bars.This ruins the look of the cage and I was wondering if anyone had the same problem and how to stop it 

thank you


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What are you using to clean the cage?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are using a cloth and not rinsing it well, it is the diluted feces that are running down the cage bars.
When you use white vinegar, do a small spot, then rinse it with clean water. Rinse your cloth or use clean paper toweling for the next area.*


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

Cody said:


> What are you using to clean the cage?


i am using a bird safe disenfectant i found at the pet shop


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *If you are using a cloth and not rinsing it well, it is the diluted feces that are running down the cage bars.
> When you use white vinegar, do a small spot, then rinse it with clean water. Rinse your cloth or use clean paper toweling for the next area.*


first of all i use a toothbrush and i rinse it quite often while cleaning but i still have the problem and i usually have to clean the cage multiple times just to get the white stuff off


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What specific disinfectant are you using please?*


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *What specific disinfectant are you using please?*


here is the link to it:https://www.jollyes.co.uk/johnsons-clean-n-safe-disinfectant-for-cage-birds-500ml.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Unfortunately, I have no first-hand experience with that particular disinfectant.

As a test, could you try something for me? 
Take a cloth with super hot water and rub an area of the dried white residue to see if it comes off. 
(Obviously you won't know if it works until that area dries) 

I'm just wondering if there is an ingredient in the disinfectant that is not water soluble which is leaving that residue.*


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Unfortunately, I have no first-hand experience with that particular disinfectant.
> 
> As a test, could you try something for me?
> Take a cloth with super hot water and rub an area of the dried white residue to see if it comes off.
> ...


ok, I would be happy to do that for you I'll get back to you with the results ASAP


----------



## Blueberry and mufffin (Sep 17, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Unfortunately, I have no first-hand experience with that particular disinfectant.
> 
> As a test, could you try something for me?
> Take a cloth with super hot water and rub an area of the dried white residue to see if it comes off.
> ...


hello again i came to say that I already rinsed the cage multiple times before you replied to my post so I have gotten most of the residue off so the experiment will have to wait till next week when i clean the cage next but thanks anyway


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I understand, thanks for being willing to try it next time. 💜*


----------

